# max hp on 13 gheenoe



## So1oners (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a 9.9 horsepower on mine and I weigh 240 pounds. I can get about 22 miles per hour out of it fully loaded with tackle and gear and a 6 gallon gas tank. However I am working to put stringers in the bottom. I guess if you want to do 40 to 45 miles per hour with a 25 horse and you feel safe go for it as for my as for me I wouldn't do it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

A 13 gheenoe could never do 40mph regardless of hp. A 25 runs great on a 13 as long as the transom is beefed up. Just make sure you got some weight up front, preferably another person.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

A 25 on it would make you a candidate for a Darwin Award. ;D


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

15 and some well placed weight always seemed perfect when I ran a 'noe. I ran my 15hp on a 13 highsider, classic, and a 15'4".


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This ! VVVV




> A 25 on it would make you a candidate for a Darwin Award.  ;D


9.9 2 stroke ia perfect on a 13 footer


----------



## Birdfinger (Dec 20, 2007)

http://youtu.be/xdanCMDX-EI
This is the video I saw that got me to thinking about it. Looks like fun


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

A 15 is more than enough on a Gheenoe. Around 28-30 mph, those boats have a ton of flex and I would not want to go any faster than that. Talking highsiders only here, 15'4" and 13'ers..


----------

